# SRAM Red Crank or S Works Crank?



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a choice to choose between the two since Ill be fitting it in a BB30 Tarmac 

Which one you like and why....especially when it comes to performance 

I just don't like to fiddle with special tools on the S works crank.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i read of problems relating to both cranksets, the sram red being noodly having play etc, ive heard of shifting problems with the s works crank, i myself am in the market for a new crank and im going for the new ultegra 7600, its not as light as the other 2 but its not that expensive and you hardly ever hear of problems relating to shimano cranksets


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I already own a Sworks Crank for my older Tarmac. I had shifting issues until I figured that I was putting load while trying to shift which was incorrect.


Since Im thinking of getting the Tarmac SL3 Red, getting the SRAM red crank shouldnt be an issue in regards to shifting.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

no it shouldnt, im sure youll be happy with the complete bike, you could always change the crank later if your not happy with it


----------

